# Air conditioning - puzzled!



## Kleewhite (8 mo ago)

Hi guys. I’m new here. Three weeks ago I picked up my new BMW Series 2 Gran Coupe (22 plate). I cannot for the life of me understand how to turn AC off!

The manual gives details on the various functions with “on/off” but it doesn’t state how to turn it off other than pressing “off” to turn the whole system off.

When I turn AC on the only way it goes off is when I turn the engine off. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW IHKA HVAC is supposed to ALWAYS be dehumidifying incoming air for the benefit of all of the computer modules. If you don’t want it to cool / heat then set the cabin temperature equal to the IAT inlet air temperature.


----------

